# US DoD scraps C-27 transports bought for ANA



## Colin Parkinson (10 Oct 2014)

very interesting in a not so good way 

WASHINGTON — Most of the C-27 transport aircraft given to the Afghanistan military as part of a failed $486 million Defense Department program were locally scrapped for just $32,000, federal auditors said Thursday.

The U.S. Special Inspector General for Afghanistan Reconstruction, or SIGAR, sent letters to the Pentagon requesting all documents related to the scrapping, reasons why it did not pursue resale, and why it did not seek a refund from the manufacturer of the Italian-made C-27s, also known as G222s, which were grounded last year following chronic maintenance issues.

“It has come to my attention that the 16 G222s at Kabul were recently towed to the far side of the airport and scrapped by the Defense Logistics Agency,” SIGAR head John Sopko wrote in the Oct. 3 letters. “I was also informed that an Afghan construction company paid approximately 6 cents a pound for the scrapped planes, which came to a total of $32,000.”

The DOD ended the C-27 program in March 2013 after the Afghans could not maintain the aircraft or find spare parts. SIGAR launched an investigation in December.

Sopko said he had personally seen the 16 aircraft on the tarmac at Kabul International Airport and was told that the remaining four were taken to Ramstein Air Base in Germany during the investigation.

Since then, the DOD appears to have destroyed the Kabul-based C-27s. (snip)

Rest at: http://www.stripes.com/news/us-funded-afghan-c-27s-scrapped-for-6-cents-per-pound-1.307578


----------



## Kirkhill (10 Oct 2014)

A bit more on the C27As that were scrapped.

http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/c-27as-for-the-afghan-air-force-05094/

These apparently were C27As that originally were taken back from customers by Alenia and replaced by C27Js, the type being considered for the FWSAR project.


----------

